# Sermorelin



## CG (May 14, 2012)

So my girl went to the doc for some tests.. she came back with a low igf-1 level. Doc said she should start sermorelin, didn't know docs were perscribing this.. it seems that jintropin has come out with their brand of it too, and its the new rage (combined with ghrp 6) by most gh doctors. 

Has anyone heard of a low igf-1 level before? Has anyone talked to an endocrinologist about this stuff?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 14, 2012)

That's all I see Docs prescribing anymore (Serm), even over HGH.


----------



## CG (May 14, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> That's all I see Docs prescribing anymore (Serm), even over HGH.



I talked to this doc semi candidly about stuff, he said that if you want to perscribe hgh, the fda is going to want to pretty much sit in your office every day.


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 14, 2012)

I dont think you'll be going to your locally pharmacy to get those scripts filled. If I had to guess its all done internally at the doctors office. 
GeneScience is the mfg jintropin, I was really never to fond of their IGF1-LR3 product Igtropin. 




Cgrant said:


> So my girl went to the doc for some tests.. she came back with a low igf-1 level. Doc said she should start sermorelin, didn't know docs were perscribing this.. it seems that jintropin has come out with their brand of it too, and its the new rage (combined with ghrp 6) by most gh doctors.
> 
> Has anyone heard of a low igf-1 level before? Has anyone talked to an endocrinologist about this stuff?


----------



## SloppyJ (May 14, 2012)

What kind of doctor did she go see? Is this a "wellness" doctor or whatever? Or is he a real endo?


----------



## CG (May 15, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> I dont think you'll be going to your locally pharmacy to get those scripts filled. If I had to guess its all done internally at the doctors office.
> GeneScience is the mfg jintropin, I was really never to fond of their IGF1-LR3 product Igtropin.


Exactly. The local pharm\insurance charge 9000 for the script. Insurance will cover 5000. Absolutely ridiculous. The doc said its $130\100 days through his private pharmacy...


SloppyJ said:


> What kind of doctor did she go see? Is this a "wellness" doctor or whatever? Or is he a real endo?


Yeah he's a ent who specializes in trt\hrt plastic surgery and weight loss lol. Dude wants a retainer to write even 1 script.


----------



## RockShawn (May 15, 2012)

pittsburgh63 said:


> that's all i see docs prescribing anymore (serm), even over hgh.



yup! ^^^


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> What kind of doctor did she go see? Is this a "wellness" doctor or whatever? Or is he a real endo?



I actually go to a wellness doctor she is really cool. I don't get trt or anything but why would it matter ? Are they not as good as an endo and can they still prescribe what an endo can ?


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 15, 2012)

dirtbiker666;2830538 Are they not as good as an endo and can they still prescribe what an endo can ?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> As long as they have a DEA number I think any doctor can prescribe anything they want.
> 
> but on the other hand I shouldnt do to much thinking either!
> 
> ...


----------

